
The U.S. Congress Discusses the Establishment of the US Embassy in Taiwan - wsmichaels
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;img3.picload.org&#x2F;image&#x2F;dlwwraia&#x2F;times.jpg<p>The Taipei Times reported on the discussions at the U.S. Congress on establishing the U.S. Embassy in Taiwan and diplomatic contacts with the Republic of China (Taiwan).<p>According to the report of such international law firm as Alston &amp; Bird LLP to the Minister of Foreign Affairs (Taiwan), Joseph Wu, this lobbying firm acted as a bridge-builder in re-establishment of diplomatic relations between the US and Taiwanese authorities.<p>As a result of their joint efforts, President Trump signed the Taiwan Travel Act and Marie Royce, Assistant Secretary of State for Educational and Cultural Affairs, opened a new representative office of the U.S. State Department on the island - the American Institute in Taiwan.<p>It is also worth mentioning that the U.S. State Department has taken an extremely risky step as it has been quoted in the newspaper: for the first time since the 1995-1996 Taiwan Strait Crisis, it granted visas to Taiwan&#x27;s President, Chen Chen-jen, as well as, to Taiwan&#x27;s Foreign Minister, Joseph Wu, and other personnel from this ministry.
======
gt2
Anyone know why some non-Ask HN's show on the ask page.

